# Finally - my first epic vivarium



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

After a massive chunk of cash, a countless number of hours, a Frick ton of reading, and a whole bunch more, my vivarium/paludarium is finally set up!

24"wide x 30" Tall x 20" deep.
There's a humidifier for some amazing fog forest action.
There's a waterfall feature.
Theres a pond with little shrimp and snails.

Just in the process of getting more amazing orchids and bromeliads.

Like it or don't - but if you like it, let me know. If you don't, ...well that sucks.

JQuadGMono









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Your viv is off to a great start. A few thoughts about plants:

The Paphiopedilum sp orchid you have on the lower background is not likely to last in your viv. Paphs want their roots to dry slightly between watering or they will rot. A foggy/froggy viv is going to be too moist for their liking.

The liverwort you have should quickly give you a very nice carpet of green in the lower parts of your viv but it, as well as the oakleaf ficus, can take over quickly. I would keep the liverwort away from places where you have (or want to have) smaller orchids - liverwort can smother small-statured neighbors.

Finally, I would recommend replacing the upper Dracaena compacta you have with a Bromeliad. It looks like that spot is well lit which would bring-out good color in a Brom whereas the Dracaena doesn't need especially bright light.


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the tips.

I've been having some difficulty with the draecona actually. He was low on the ground before and started to get root rot. I moved him higher and I think he was overwatered.
I put him higher so he would get less water (with the way my spray system is set up). Maybe he needs a new home.

Also thanks for the orchid tip. There are four in there at the moment and that was the only one who wasn't showing any growth.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

That is really beautiful!

What are you running for lights? More than anything I'm simply curious, but I also wonder whether they can be moved forward slightly; the contrast between lighting levels on top and bottom are really the only thing that makes your viv look like anything other than a slice of nature.


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> That is really beautiful!
> 
> What are you running for lights? More than anything I'm simply curious, but I also wonder whether they can be moved forward slightly; the contrast between lighting levels on top and bottom are really the only thing that makes your viv look like anything other than a slice of nature.


I did consider moving one forward and the other back a bit.
Presently, they're both rather in the middle.

Running two 24" sunblaster LEDs. https://www.sunblasterlighting.com/our-products/grow-lighting/led-strip-lights/

I wouldn't want it any brighter, but some contrast would be good to have.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

I took a few more shots today of different sides. Still need to figure out my background a bit better and what should be planted along it.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Also the base of my viv.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Is that a Cattleya sincorana? If you have it in a place that can dry out, that will might work. Otherwise, watch out for rotting it.


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

DPfarr said:


> Is that a Cattleya sincorana? If you have it in a place that can dry out, that will might work. Otherwise, watch out for rotting it.


It is indeed! 
Yeah, the roots pretty well wrap around a 'vine' coming from the background and then hit the driftwood.
I've been watching it pretty closely to make that it's okay. Seems to have sprouted some additional leaves so I think it seems to be going okay.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

I was wrong! The truth came out.
My orchid's roots had a great deal of difficulty where they were. They ended up rotting away and I had to do some surgery on the roots of two of the orchids.

The dracaena is now out of the Viv as well. Turns out that he just wasn't very happy up there. Now he's above my viv until I find a home for him and he heals up.

Also added in several new orchids - ones that will make it in there, three new bromeliads, a spider plant, a pitcher plant, and a couple new ferns.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

So I thought that I would send along an update to my vivarium now that it's been a good year since I set it up.

I've learned quite a bit since I set it up and I would do things a lot differently if I had more time to do so. But for an update, here's my viv.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks really nice!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Very nice. Did the pitcher plants make it? I didn't see them, but that doesn't mean a lot. I've not had great luck with them yet, but they are sooo Cooool.


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Ravage said:


> Very nice. Did the pitcher plants make it? I didn't see them, but that doesn't mean a lot. I've not had great luck with them yet, but they are sooo Cooool.


Thanks! The pitcher plants are doing great. They're at the bottom on the right side of the photo. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## melfish (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks really great! Which orchids are doing the best? Just figuring out a plant list for my first build  Never thought about putting my pitcher plant in there... but I am now. Also would love photos of the shrimps!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Your layout and plant placement really work well together. That tall plant on the left with the fern-like leaves adds some really nice texture. I don't recognize it. It looks like a plant I've seen used a lot in aquascaping, though the name escapes me. What is it?


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

melfish said:


> Looks really great! Which orchids are doing the best? Just figuring out a plant list for my first build  Never thought about putting my pitcher plant in there... but I am now. Also would love photos of the shrimps!


Only bad news to respond with unfortunately... I didn't keep track of which orchids I placed in the vivarium. Admittedly, the planting of the vivarium could have gone worlds better. I ended up going to an orchid show and just picking up plants that the vendors suggested would work well in the space.

Several have flowered in the past, but none at the moment. It's something that I need to read more on and improve.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmkco (Dec 3, 2018)

That is really striking! It makes you want to explore. Thanks for the update, it looks awesome!


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Woodswalker said:


> Your layout and plant placement really work well together. That tall plant on the left with the fern-like leaves adds some really nice texture. I don't recognize it. It looks like a plant I've seen used a lot in aquascaping, though the name escapes me. What is it?


I wish I knew... I did such a bad job tracking the plants that I used. I'll check next time I'm in the plant store that sold them - but they were definitely used originally in water for aquascaping.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cichlidkid (Feb 25, 2019)

I think it's hygrophila pinnatifida


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

cichlidkid said:


> I think it's hygrophila pinnatifida


I think you're right.


----------

